
Dutch households trial using servers to heat their showers for free - vr3690
https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/2/15728232/using-servers-to-heat-homes-nerdalize
======
observation
Look up Drain Heat Recovery, you'll love it. Power pipe and Ecodrain are
examples.

